# irony



## deleted_user (Jan 14, 2022)

I find it extremely ironic that anti-vaxxers just love watching a post apocalypse TV shows (walking dead series) where it is routine to murder unvaxxed persons without trial or concern for their rights...


----------



## gerritv (Jan 14, 2022)

A recently found saying, now one of my favourites is: "The mother of stupid is always pregnant".


----------

